# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  سرعت نور ثابت نیست!

## khatereh 2

نظریه نسبیت خاص اینشتین سرعت نور را ۳۰۰ هزار کیلومتر بر ثانیه تعیین کرده‌است، اما اکنون گروهی از دانشمندان جسور درجستجوی این احتمال هستند که شاید این محدودیت سرعت کیهانی قابل تغییر باشد...

----------


## Afsane-IN

يني چي ؟؟
چه عجيب !!!!
كاش يه ذره بيشتر توضيح ميزاشتي

(‌يه چيزه بي ربط به تاپيك بگم . تا الان فك ميكردم پسري  :Yahoo (21):  الان تو اطلاعاتت ديدم نوشتي دختر  :Yahoo (4): ))‌)‌

----------


## Behrus58

با چه آزمایشی به این رسیدن که قابله تغییره ؟

----------


## khatereh 2

مفهوم سرعت نور، که شتابی ثابت را طی زمان برای نور در نظر می‌گیرد، در زمینه‌های مختلفی از قبیل کیهان‌شناسی و نجوم مفاهیم گسترده‌تری دارد. برای مثال درزمان محاسبه ثابت ریز‌ساختار یا همان آلفا، که قدرت نیروی الکترومغناطیسی را تعریف می‌کند، سرعت نور افزایش پیدا می‌کند. نوسان سرعت نور می‌تواند قدرت پیوند‌های مولکولی را تغییر دهد.
سرعت نور ناثابت می‌تواند به این معنی باشد که تخمین‌هایی که از ابعاد جهان برآورد شده‌،‌ نادرست هستند و البته نمی‌تواند به این معنی باشد که انسان قادر است با سرعتی بالاتر از نور سفر کند. دو مقاله جدیدی که در مجله European Physics منتشر شده‌اند، تلاش دارند از ویژگی‌های کوانتومی فضا به سرعت نور برسند. در این دو مقاله تکنیک‌های متفاوتی برای محاسبه سرعت نور استفاده شده،‌ اما ایده اصلی آنها احتمال تغییر کردن سرعت نور تحت تاثیر نحوه تعامل ذرات بنیادین با تشعشعات کیهانی است. در این مقاله‌ها فضا، خالی درنظر گرفته نشده‌است،‌بلکه مملو از ترکیبی از ذرات مجازی درنظر گرفته شده که در کسری از ثانیه به‌وجود آمده و نابود می‌شوند.
در مقاله اول که توسط محققان دانشگاه پاریس ارائه شده، این ذرات بنیادین مجازی ذراتی مانند کوارک‌ها درنظر گرفته‌ شده‌اند،‌ذراتی که همواره با نسخه ضد‌ماده‌ای خود جفت می‌شوند و در نتیجه به سرعت ایجاد شده و پس از برخورد با ضد‌ماده خود نابود می‌شوند. به گفته محققان فوتون‌های نوری توسط این ذرات جذب شده و بازتابیده می‌شوند که انرژی این ذرات و بار الکتریکی آنها می‌تواند برروی سرعت نور اثرگذار باشد، حتی اگر این اثر کمتر از 0.05 فمتوثانیه باشد، فمتو‌ثانیه برابر یک میلیونیوم از یک میلیاردوم ثانیه است.
در مقاله دوم که توسط موسسه ماکس‌پلانک ارائه شده،‌تعداد ذرات مجازی بنیادین عامل تغییر در سرعت نور اعلام شده‌اند. در این مطالعه تعداد این ذرات که از بار الکتریکی نیز برخوردارند 100 گونه اعلام شده‌است،‌ درحالی که در مدل استاندارد این ذرات 9 گونه شناسایی شده‌اند. بار این ذرات متناسب با میزان بار، منجر به ایجاد مقاومت امپدانس،‌ نوعی مقاومت در برابر جریان الکتریکی،‌ می‌شود. مقاومت امپدانس نیز خود به میزان گذر‌دهی خلاء یا میزان مقاومت خلاء در برابر میدان‌های الکتریکی و میزان نفوذ میدان‌های مغناطیسی در آن بستگی دارد. از آنجایی که امواج نوری ترکیبی از امواج الکتریکی و مغناطیسی هستند،‌تغییر در میزان این امواج می‌تواند سرعت نور را دچار نوسان کند.
برخی از دانشمندان تکنیک‌های محاسباتی استفاده‌شده در این دو مقاله را زیر سوال برده‌اند و براین باورند از تکنیک‌های نامتناسبی برای انجام محاسبات در این دو مقاله استفاده‌شده است. همجنین تعداد ذرات بنیادین مجازی که در مقاله دوم از آنها یاد شده،‌ توسط برخی از دانشمندان مورد انتقاد قرار گرفته‌است.

----------


## daniad

البته یه چیز جالب هست 
اینکه اگر شما با سرعت نور حرکت کنید بازم از دید شما نور با سرعت خودش حرکت میکنه 
یعنی اینطوری نیست که شما بقلتون یه فوتون ثابت ببینید

----------

